# NEVER USE A BUTTERFLY ENCLOSURE FOR IDOLOMANTIS



## rferrera (Jan 13, 2018)

Just minutes ago I woke up to my Idolomantis, Iris, mismolted and twitching at the bottom of my butterfly enclosure. She had plenty of sticks around the top to clasp onto but must have molted while holding onto the netted walls, and fell nearly 2 feet to the bottom where she hardened into a tangled mess. I had read before that they have problems molting on these walls, but chose to ignore it due to the number of youtube videos and people on here saying that these enclosures work fine. THEY DO NOT. My L6 idolomantis is dead and I am full of regret. I dont care if I have to make 10,000 posts saying this: BUTTERFLY ENCLOSURES ARE NOT NOT NOOOOOOOOOOOOT SAFE FOR IDOLOMANTIS. RIP Iris


----------



## River Dane (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh, I’m so sorry for your loss.   

Its unfortunate that you had to experience this based on bad advice from others. Thank you for sharing the word, though. 

—D.E.


----------



## Connor (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry for your loss... I personally had no problems with net cages. Yeah though I am switching it up now that they are subs...


----------



## rferrera (Jan 13, 2018)

I was asleep while she was molting so theres no telling what really happened... but I do believe she was at the very top of the enclosure when she fell. I'm guessing the mesh walls were too fine for her feet to clasp onto, even though she had no trouble climbing/hanging before. Something more akin to a window screen seems more appropriate.


----------



## Patty (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm SO SORRY that happened!? Poor Iris!

I've gently hot glue gunned sticks permanently to the inside top &amp; sides of the nets that I keep my Idolos in. 

You may want to consider doing so, for the air flow/ventilation of the net Cubs are ideal for Idolos.

I hope this helps...

I hope you continue to keep Idolomantis... They are amazing animals ?


----------



## Patty (Feb 1, 2018)

Also, one can glue gun a magnet to stick &amp; place it where you'd like it, then attach the other magnet on the outside. They connect quite well through the thin mesh. No glue needed on your net!

Patty?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss. Unfortunately their are a few species that can have problems with net cages in their later instars, and Idolomantis are one of them.


----------



## Kermit (Feb 1, 2018)

True for Violins as well. Sorry you didn't get better info. I use magnets, with sticks as Patty mentioned along with course netting fabric on top and sides for latter instars. Net cages are great for ventilation but too fine for grasping when the do the "flip" following a molt.

I learned long ago the same way...?

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## LamboMantisMan23 (Jun 12, 2018)

The claim that butterfly cages are not safe is just absurd.

I’ve been breeding Idolomantis for years and on my 4th generation, ALL in butterfly cages, and never had a single issue that was causing by the enclosures.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

@LamboMantisMan23 I guess you just had a good experience with this while others didn't!   I am glad you had no problems like that!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis101 (Aug 3, 2018)

I Agree the net cubes are not suitable for Idolo’s when near sub adult stage as mentioned when they go through there final molt and go into the flip 97% will fall and if your lucky u may get a male or two if your lucky , I myself have bred idolos for many many years , and have gotten much further then 4 generations in just a couple of years ! And I do not find it absurd at all infact so very true !!!!! Now there are other net cages that are made for butterfly’s that idolos can absolutely do fine during all molts including the final , so when referring to a butterfly enclosure there should be more clarity on the type of enclosure and brand used ? best of luck to all the breeders out there !


----------



## Orin (Aug 5, 2018)

Are there specific netting specifications listed for what seems to work and what doesn't? I'm sure different brands of butterfly cages don't use the exact same netting.


----------



## mantiseater (Aug 7, 2018)

[No message]


----------

